# [SOLVED] 0bda:0139 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTS5139 Card

## manwe_

Hi *.

I've problem with card reader mentioned above. It should be supported with RTS5139 driver, so I have this compiled:

```
$ zcat /proc/config.gz | grep RTS5139=

CONFIG_RTS5139=y

$ zcat /proc/config.gz | grep STAGING=

CONFIG_STAGING=y

$ uname -r

3.15.3-gentoo-dtop-v1

```

But still there are no block devices, etc. The only thing mentioned in dmesg is:

```
$ dmesg | grep 5139

[    1.985560] usbcore: registered new interface driver rts5139
```

Any ideas? I couldn't find anything useful, most of the people report this driver working.Last edited by manwe_ on Thu Aug 07, 2014 2:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

manwe_,

Lets start at the beginning please.

USB device Vendor=0bda Device ID=0139 is indeed a USB card reader.

It needs much more in the kernel to show you block devices though.

You will also need the driver for your USB chip set.

usb-storage support, SCSI Generic Support and to use more that the first slot, Scan all LUNs.

To pin this down, we need your kernel config file and the output of lspci.

Put the .config on a pastebin site as its too big to fit in a post.  wgetpaste is your friend.

----------

## manwe_

```
CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y
```

I have all those options in place, standard pendrives are working without any problem  :Smile:  Full config: http://pastebin.com/TguPmB1R

----------

## manwe_

Shameless bump   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

manwe_,

Your kernel looks OK.  Lets see what your USB device tree looks like, in case its USB power issues.

Please pastebin 

```
lsusb -vvv
```

----------

## manwe_

Here it is: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=KwDMbPca

Thanks in advance.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

manwe_,

Your USB Bus 01 is overloaded.  Its a USB 2 port that can supply a maximum of 500mA.

Your card reader needs all of that and you have a 100mA Blutetooth device connected to the same bus too.

For testing, can you remove the Bluetooth device?

You have an unused USB bus too. Splitting the devices one on one bus, one on the other can make a big difference.

----------

## manwe_

Well, wish I could but… it's built in. I have Asus N550JK notebook and all you see in that listing is mounted inside. All external devices were removed before executing lsusb.

p.s.

I don't think it's the hardware/power problem. Reader is working fine under Win7x64. Just checked.

----------

## manwe_

Kernel 3.16.0 with CONFIG_MMC_REALTEK_USB (instead of CONFIG_RTS5139) and now everything is working fine  :Smile: 

----------

## KWhat

 *Quote:*   

> Kernel 3.16.0 with CONFIG_MMC_REALTEK_USB (instead of CONFIG_RTS5139) and now everything is working fine 

 

Thanks!!!

----------

